# Easiest way to debunk iq..



## Crusile (Oct 19, 2022)

IQ was reverse engineered to predict life outcomes as proxy of intelligence. so chill to reverse engineer it then claim its legit because it predicts life outcomes better than anything else


----------



## Crusile (Oct 19, 2022)

IQ is most predictive but something like estimated iq through a skilled iq estimator will be more accurate. I can estimate iq decently,for exampl


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 20, 2022)

IQ becomes a less effective predictor when you get outside a SD of normal. Like for example a 100 IQ has a huge disadvantage compared to 115 (15 IQ points is one SD). But like it becomes less dammning outside of that. a 130 person isn't going to have the insane advantage.

Average self made millionaire is only 118. Anyone who is hard working NT at 115 has the potential to be well off whereas at 100 IQ you might seriously struggle with complex tasks and it would be a hurdle that hard work might not overcome.

My conclusion on this that IQ matters a ton near the averages we can conclusively say a person who is 85 IQ will have a shit life and not have easy employment. And IQ does generally correlate with income but it does stop mattering as much after 1 SD above the norm after that point other traits matter more. Like work ethic stress tolerance social skills and upbringing.


----------



## poopoohead (Oct 20, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> IQ becomes a less effective predictor when you get outside a SD of normal. Like for example a 100 IQ has a huge disadvantage compared to 115 (15 IQ points is one SD). But like it becomes less dammning outside of that. a 130 person isn't going to have the insane advantage.
> 
> Average self made millionaire is only 118. Anyone who is hard working NT at 115 has the potential to be well off whereas at 100 IQ you might seriously struggle with complex tasks and it would be a hurdle that hard work might not overcome.
> 
> My conclusion on this that IQ matters a ton near the averages we can conclusively say a person who is 85 IQ will have a shit life and not have easy employment. And IQ does generally correlate with income but it does stop mattering as much after 1 SD above the norm after that point other traits matter more. Like work ethic stress tolerance social skills and upbringing.


What would you say is the best way to test for it?


----------



## IckyOoey (Oct 20, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> IQ becomes a less effective predictor when you get outside a SD of normal. Like for example a 100 IQ has a huge disadvantage compared to 115 (15 IQ points is one SD). But like it becomes less dammning outside of that. a 130 person isn't going to have the insane advantage.
> 
> Average self made millionaire is only 118. Anyone who is hard working NT at 115 has the potential to be well off whereas at 100 IQ you might seriously struggle with complex tasks and it would be a hurdle that hard work might not overcome.
> 
> My conclusion on this that IQ matters a ton near the averages we can conclusively say a person who is 85 IQ will have a shit life and not have easy employment. And IQ does generally correlate with income but it does stop mattering as much after 1 SD above the norm after that point other traits matter more. Like work ethic stress tolerance social skills and upbringing.


This is a perfect reply. IQ is a statistical metric, and it correlates with performance on many intelligence based tasks, but it shouldn’t be taken farther than what it’s intended for. Your “IQ predictions” will always fall short because IQ is not a predictor of intelligence. Richard Feynman, a legendary theoretical physicist and one of the most important scientists of the 20th century had an IQ of 127. He was probably one of the smartest people to exist at that time. So intelligence is a complex combination of factors that cannot be measured, just like the amount of atoms that make up the earth cannot be quantified. But with observation, you can get a sense of how intelligent someone is, and how many atoms make up the earth.


----------



## KraftDurchLeid (Oct 20, 2022)

warning op is extremely low iq


----------



## mvp2v1 (Oct 21, 2022)

Crusile said:


> IQ was reverse engineered to predict life outcomes as proxy of intelligence. so chill to reverse engineer it then claim its legit because it predicts life outcomes better than anything else


No the easiest way to debunk is ask: “what is intelligence” IQ is a supposed measure pf intelligence yet there is no conclusive answer to what intelligence is. That said IQ as a measure of something which can vaguely be described as general competence and intellectual ability is very real. Thing that most people don’t understand about the human Brain and cognitive excellence is that there are many different kinds of cognitive setups (differences in axon length, differences in other brain architectures, differences in neuron densities in different parts of brain etc etc) your IQ does not predict what you will do in life so much more goes into it. Another way to debunk iq is to simply point at the exceptions to the rule. If they exist you KNOW the supposed system is not the full truth.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 22, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> What would you say is the best way to test for it?


You can buy legit tests on Amazon that a psychologist would use...

I wouldn't bother I took one didn't change shit for me. Its only useful for 2 reasons... Number one to tell if you are retarded if you score below 100 IQ its over. Number two it can be used to diagnose things like ADHD if you score high and under achieve its a sign you have something non intelligence based wrong with your brain. But chances are as long as your above 110 it won't make your life that much shittier


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 22, 2022)

IckyOoey said:


> This is a perfect reply. IQ is a statistical metric, and it correlates with performance on many intelligence based tasks, but it shouldn’t be taken farther than what it’s intended for. Your “IQ predictions” will always fall short because IQ is not a predictor of intelligence. Richard Feynman, a legendary theoretical physicist and one of the most important scientists of the 20th century had an IQ of 127. He was probably one of the smartest people to exist at that time. So intelligence is a complex combination of factors that cannot be measured, just like the amount of atoms that make up the earth cannot be quantified. But with observation, you can get a sense of how intelligent someone is, and how many atoms make up the earth.


Yeah I also just meant more so in general IQ is a good predictor when it comes to people close to the averages. So like if you consistently scored 90 IQ you might not be able to attend higher education or always struggle with complex tasks. 

But yeah once you reach levels of 115 and beyond that's not going to inherently make you better. IQ tests are good for 2 things. To see if you have intellectual disabilities scoring below 90 for example would be a sign you have low intelligence. Its also good to see if you have a learning disability like ADHD I took an IQ test at 10 to prove I had ADHD and I was not low IQ. The school just argued I was average IQ I got C's in my sleep but they said C's were not an issue. After the IQ test they definitely said there was no way someone of my IQ would get that bad of grades I also consistently did well on state tests despite doing horrible in class. So the IQ test proved that I was not just an average IQ guy and that I had something wrong with me to be getting grades like I got.

But yeah to wrap up this incoherent mess IQ does matter its not as cut and dry as saying IQ is meaningless. Just that if your above 110-115 basing any life decisions off IQ is kind of stupid after that point I would say worrying about looks NT work ethic and general stress tolerance will be more prudent. Your pattern recognition ability already will let you do a lot at that level as it is.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 24, 2022)

KraftDurchLeid said:


> warning op is extremely low iq


his posting style is that of someone intentionally making himself look illiterate/unintelligent in order to preempt any attempt at pointing out how objectively retarded he actually is.


----------



## Crusile (Oct 24, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Average self made millionaire is only 118


and what does average iq mean if average iq is 100?


----------



## Crusile (Oct 24, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> What would you say is the best way to test for it?


Best way is iq skilled iq estimators
2nd is psychologist testing your iq


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 24, 2022)

Crusile said:


> and what does average iq mean if average iq is 100?


Wdym? 100 IQ is tough life but if your in a high intensity trade you can still do well but its not easy...


----------



## Crusile (Oct 24, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Wdym? 100 IQ is tough life but if your in a high intensity trade you can still do well but its not easy...


what does it mean if avg iq is 118 but higher iq is rarer than neutral iq. what is the effect?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 24, 2022)

IckyOoey said:


> This is a perfect reply. IQ is a statistical metric, and it correlates with performance on many intelligence based tasks, but it shouldn’t be taken farther than what it’s intended for. Your “IQ predictions” will always fall short because IQ is not a predictor of intelligence. Richard Feynman, a legendary theoretical physicist and one of the most important scientists of the 20th century had an IQ of 127. He was probably one of the smartest people to exist at that time. So intelligence is a complex combination of factors that cannot be measured, just like the amount of atoms that make up the earth cannot be quantified. But with observation, you can get a sense of how intelligent someone is, and how many atoms make up the earth.


You look at one example and think you proved anything.

127 is still significantly high.

Most other great scientists had IQs over 140.

There exists ZERO nobel prize winners with an average IQ.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 24, 2022)

IQ has only gotten more reliable as the years go by.

If you have an IQ of below 120, you can still succeed, but you'll have to work like an abused dog.

Someone of middling intellect can never work smart, they can only ever work hard.


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 24, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> IQ has only gotten more reliable as the years go by.
> 
> If you have an IQ of below 120, you can still succeed, but you'll have to work like an abused dog.
> 
> Someone of middling intellect can never work smart, they can only ever work hard.


Imagine unironically being sub-120 iq


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 24, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Imagine unironically being sub-120 iq


120 cucks are not much better.

It's 145+ IQ or death.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 25, 2022)

Crusile said:


> what does it mean if avg iq is 118 but higher iq is rarer than neutral iq. what is the effect?


Still not completely sure what you mean. But to kinda answer do you mean why isn't the average multi millionaire higher?

I think I already explained the reasoning beyond 115 you can do most high level tasks barring some stuff in STEM. After 115 other traits begin to matter more then raw IQ points.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 25, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> IQ has only gotten more reliable as the years go by.
> 
> If you have an IQ of below 120, you can still succeed, but you'll have to work like an abused dog.
> 
> Someone of middling intellect can never work smart, they can only ever work hard.


You seriously underestimate how much of life is just showing up/being consistent. Most doctors aren't that insanely smart they just put in the work and were willing to work for 10 years straight.

A lot of the times life is mind numbingly boring and you just need to be able to work. A consistent hard working 115 IQ person will beat an adhd lazy 130 IQ sperg most times then not. Working hard isn't even the right word consistency is... its the same principle with lifting yeah its hard work but more importantly its consistent work. If you lift decently 45 minutes 5 days a week in 6 months you will see results if you do a mediocre job.'

There are of course limits to this a 100 IQ person probably cannot be a doctor or coder no matter how hard they try. But someone who is the average college level IQ 110* can do a lot if they are hard working with good social skills. 115-130 IQ is enough to do most tasks altogether.


----------



## bobt (Oct 25, 2022)

Crusile said:


> IQ was reverse engineered to predict life outcomes as proxy of intelligence. so chill to reverse engineer it then claim its legit because it predicts life outcomes better than anything else


 to put it simply you're overthinking it 60!* ti 770 80s retarded anything above that is ok


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Oct 25, 2022)

Just look at Feynmen. The guy had 124, which is slightly above average, and won a Nobel Prize.


----------



## squf (Oct 25, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> IQ has only gotten more reliable as the years go by.
> 
> If you have an IQ of below 120, you can still succeed, but you'll have to work like an abused dog.
> 
> Someone of middling intellect can never work smart, they can only ever work hard.


where is the success for your IQ


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 25, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Someone of middling intellect can never work smart, they can only ever work hard.


there is no reason to ever "work smart" if the processes have been perfected, ie what happens if they are of any value

"working smart" = antisocial, not best practices, fired for incompetence


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 25, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> You seriously underestimate how much of life is just showing up/being consistent. Most doctors aren't that insanely smart they just put in the work and were willing to work for 10 years straight.
> 
> A lot of the times life is mind numbingly boring and you just need to be able to work. A consistent hard working 115 IQ person will beat an adhd lazy 130 IQ sperg most times then not. Working hard isn't even the right word consistency is... its the same principle with lifting yeah its hard work but more importantly its consistent work. If you lift decently 45 minutes 5 days a week in 6 months you will see results if you do a mediocre job.'
> 
> There are of course limits to this a 100 IQ person probably cannot be a doctor or coder no matter how hard they try. But someone who is the average college level IQ 110* can do a lot if they are hard working with good social skills. 115-130 IQ is enough to do most tasks altogether.


Working like a dog for several decades is not a good life.

I saw a homeless person the other day and he was a giggling mess, making fun of the asian guy walking past. Most people are not happy at all and just go by their day with a zombie like face.

My dad is a doctor and he works all day. It's a waste of time.

Ideal is to work as little as possible so you can maximize your free time. You can only do that if you have some extreme skills or a lot of money to begin with.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 25, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> there is no reason to ever "work smart" if the processes have been perfected, ie what happens if they are of any value
> 
> "working smart" = antisocial, not best practices, fired for incompetence


Do you know what working smart even is? No it's not being incompetent, spending hours every day, five days a week is incompetent time management.

A true IQ mogger finds ways to make money without being a wage slave.


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 25, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Do you know what working smart even is? No it's not being incompetent, spending hours every day, five days a week is incompetent time management.
> 
> A true IQ mogger finds ways to make money without being a wage slave.


accumulate capital = intelligence 

😂


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Oct 26, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> Just look at Feynmen. The guy had 124, which is slightly above average, and won a Nobel Prize.


ah yes
being in the top 5% of something is "slightly above average"
do you know how percentiles work??


----------



## stressftw (Oct 26, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> You look at one example and think you proved anything.
> 
> 127 is still significantly high.
> 
> ...





8PSLcel said:


> Working like a dog for several decades is not a good life.
> 
> I saw a homeless person the other day and he was a giggling mess, making fun of the asian guy walking past. Most people are not happy at all and just go by their day with a zombie like face.
> 
> ...


Unironically when IQ starts to get very high at 130+ margin the life quality of the person very often starts to decline as very high IQ usually comes with a price.

Geniuses are very often miserable, and high IQ that doesnt necessarily means they will able to take the most logical right action, decision making of high intelligent is veyr often impaired by a fucked up emotional states leading to mental ilness and multitude of addictions.

Look at Tesla for instance, arguably one of the biggest brains who ever lived - in the end of his life he literally felt in love with a bird, died poor because he didnt knew how to manage his money, virgin and forgotten. And despite all the breakthroughs his geniality was able to achieve, he made stupid decisions that leave him miserable, poor and lonely most part of his life.

Very high IQ isnt a straight road to the right direction because it can impair other functions of your brain at certain point, leading you to stupid decisions because your emotional state is compromised


Edmund Kemper had 2,06m height, 145 IQ and good hairline, by the time he was alive he could be considered a masterrace individual, he killed and raped his own mother and ended up life in prison as a serial killer.

Success <> happiness potential is way more complex than IQ measurement, although above average IQ is clearly an advantage


----------



## Crusile (Oct 26, 2022)

hamburger said:


> ah yes
> being in the top 5% of something is "slightly above average"
> do you know how percentiles work??


no percentile significance depends on the range of subject matter


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Oct 26, 2022)

hamburger said:


> ah yes
> being in the top 5% of something is "slightly above average"
> do you know how percentiles work??


You can probably find at least one person who has an IQ point between 120-130. 

Where is their Nobel Prize? Fucking determinists. Not everything is genetics you stupid incel.


----------



## Crusile (Oct 26, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Unironically when IQ starts to get very high at 130+ margin the life quality of the person very often starts to decline as very high IQ usually comes with a price.
> 
> Geniuses are very often miserable, and high IQ that doesnt necessarily means they will able to take the most logical right action, decision making of high intelligent is veyr often impaired by a fucked up emotional states leading to mental ilness and multitude of addictions.
> 
> ...


Mentall illnesses increases at >125 iq but isolated higher iq is always better Ithink


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Oct 26, 2022)

im 105 iq and im happy


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 26, 2022)

IckyOoey said:


> This is a perfect reply. IQ is a statistical metric, and it correlates with performance on many intelligence based tasks, but it shouldn’t be taken farther than what it’s intended for. Your “IQ predictions” will always fall short because IQ is not a predictor of intelligence. Richard Feynman, a legendary theoretical physicist and one of the most important scientists of the 20th century had an IQ of 127. He was probably one of the smartest people to exist at that time. So intelligence is a complex combination of factors that cannot be measured, just like the amount of atoms that make up the earth cannot be quantified. But with observation, you can get a sense of how intelligent someone is, and how many atoms make up the earth.


IQ should be seen as a measurement of "raw" intelligence. Like the power of a car or the specs of a computer.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 26, 2022)

hamburger said:


> ah yes
> being in the top 5% of something is "slightly above average"
> do you know how percentiles work??


Yeah and it's also top 5% in developed countries. The global average IQ is somewhere between 85 and 90.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Working like a dog for several decades is not a good life.
> 
> I saw a homeless person the other day and he was a giggling mess, making fun of the asian guy walking past. Most people are not happy at all and just go by their day with a zombie like face.
> 
> ...


Likely not going to happen unless your smart and born with money. Its easy to maintain a large trustfund by investing if your smart. But if your smart and born poor you won't have this luxury.

Depends though I'm sure if you wanted you could find a way to retire at 28 if you were willing to live off 2 grand a month in a place like Thailand forever. But other then that there is no real way around hard work. Even things that are very IQ based like coding and math related stuff still take "time" no matter how smart you are it takes time to learn these things you do bypass a lot of the logical difficulties but there are still cases where you just need to sit and study for months.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Likely not going to happen unless your smart and born with money. Its easy to maintain a large trustfund by investing if your smart. But if your smart and born poor you won't have this luxury.
> 
> Depends though I'm sure if you wanted you could find a way to retire at 28 if you were willing to live off 2 grand a month in a place like Thailand forever. But other then that there is no real way around hard work. Even things that are very IQ based like coding and math related stuff still take "time" no matter how smart you are it takes time to learn these things you do bypass a lot of the logical difficulties but there are still cases where you just need to sit and study for months.


The only way to get rich quick is to be amoral. That's how most billionaires who didn't inherit their wealth got so rich.

And obviously you need to be smart to be able to know what you're doing.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> The only way to get rich quick is to be amoral. That's how most billionaires who didn't inherit their wealth got so rich.


Yeah but that still takes time and hard work. Just because you are a cheater doesn't mean you don't work hard.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Yeah but that still takes time and hard work. Just because you are a cheater doesn't mean you don't work hard.


Nowhere near as hard as most other methods.

Most likely not even 25% as time consuming


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Nowhere near as hard as most other methods.
> 
> Most likely not even 25% as time consuming


I guess it depends what life style you want retiring in SEA is doable by 28 but you would need to work like a dog for 7-10 years straight


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I guess it depends what life style you want retiring in SEA is doable by 28 but you would need to work like a dog for 7-10 years straight


I really don't think so.

I plan on implementing some money making schemes after I leave uni


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> I really don't think so.
> 
> I plan on implementing some money making schemes after I leave uni


Well let me know some ideas bro lol... I would be willing to help you out if they are good.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Well let me know some ideas bro lol... I would be willing to help you out if they are good.


It relies on my degree I'm studying for. It's to do with finance, Im not even sure I should even do it. I'll see once I know more and I'm sure I can even do it.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> It relies on my degree I'm studying for. It's to do with finance, Im not even sure I should even do it. I'll see once I know more and I'm sure I can even do it.


Most people with Finance degrees are lying cheats anyways. Financial advisors are the biggest example I can think of.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Most people with Finance degrees are lying cheats anyways. Financial advisors are the biggest example I can think of.


Yes that's true.

It's literally full of cons.

The whole industry is just risking other people's assets


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Yes that's true.
> 
> It's literally full of cons.
> 
> The whole industry is just risking other people's assets


Finance is not a good degree unless you are well connected or at an Ivy (which means you are most likely well connected) most of the people in it end up in something to do with sales.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Finance is not a good degree unless you are well connected or at an Ivy (which means you are most likely well connected) most of the people in it end up in something to do with sales.


Maybe but I already get a really nice wage right at the start so it's still good.

Im going to leverage my other assets like my looks to get me more.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Maybe but I already get a really nice wage right at the start so it's still good.
> 
> Im going to leverage my other assets like my looks to get me more.


That's good I hope you succeed.

If you need help or know good schemes let me know though


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> That's good I hope you succeed.
> 
> If you need help or know good schemes let me know though


Yep. I'll be sure to consider it.


----------



## Fxdzcki (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> That's good I hope you succeed.
> 
> If you need help or know good schemes let me know though


Add me to a groupchat with @8PSLcel if you get around to it, I have some schemes to take over the world as well


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Fxdzcki said:


> Add me to a groupchat with @8PSLcel if you get around to it, I have some schemes to take over the world as well
> View attachment 1924741


Nah cunt. You're a good boy and we'd be discussing actually shit like bank heists n shit.

@Witheredly90 right brah. We'd be like planning to steal million dollar diamonds.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Nah cunt. You're a good boy and we'd be discussing actually shit like bank heists n shit.
> 
> @Witheredly90 right brah. We'd be like planning to steal million dollar diamonds.


There are much safer schemes. If you have a finance degree you could always scam boomers. Boomers have like half or more of the wealth in the USA and they will die off in 10-20 years finding a way to extract that money would be lucrative.


----------



## Fxdzcki (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> bank heists n shit.
> 
> steal million dollar diamonds.


Baby peasant skirmishes, we can be ruling the world and talking control and subverting cultures at our will.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> There are much safer schemes. If you have a finance degree you could always scam boomers. Boomers have like half or more of the wealth in the USA and they will die off in 10-20 years finding a way to extract that money would be lucrative.


Yeah but I want to live like some action lifestyle.

Imagine living the life like that. Have you played uncharted?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Fxdzcki said:


> Baby peasant skirmishes, we can be ruling the world and talking control and subverting cultures at our will.


No, we're badboy treasure hunters who shoot up entire mercenary armies.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Yeah but I want to live like some action lifestyle.
> 
> Imagine living the life like that. Have you played uncharted?


Dramatic lifes are good but you also get dramatic downs too.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Dramatic lifes are good but you also get dramatic downs too.


Yeah, like getting stranded on an island with a bunch of thugs looking for you so they can kill you.

It's all good shit.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Yeah, like getting stranded on an island with a bunch of thugs looking for you so they can kill you.
> 
> It's all good shit.


You can do that online in VR chat. Had an adventure scamming some kids.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> You can do that online in VR chat. Had an adventure scamming some kids.


doing it in real life mogs.

I remember years ago, I was fighting some other kid and biting him and ripping at his skin. Actual violence mogs videogames so hard. Not comparable.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> doing it in real life mogs.
> 
> I remember years ago, I was fighting some other kid and biting him and ripping at his skin. Actual violence mogs videogames so hard. Not comparable.


Just kill kids but not in a video game theory?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Just kill kids but not in a video game theory?


Well, they ran away and their mom made us shake hands after. I got off scot free.


----------



## Fxdzcki (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> No, we're badboy treasure hunters who shoot up entire mercenary armies.


We can all team up and be the biggest supervillains in the world!


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 27, 2022)

Fxdzcki said:


> We can all team up and be the biggest supervillains in the world!
> View attachment 1924755


We'll be anti heros. Heros for our own wallets that is.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> You look at one example and think you proved anything.
> 
> 127 is still significantly high.
> 
> ...


there's a lot of categories to the prize. you can get a prize for literature or peace if you have average or low iq like obama.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 27, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Unironically when IQ starts to get very high at 130+ margin the life quality of the person very often starts to decline as very high IQ usually comes with a price.
> 
> Geniuses are very often miserable, and high IQ that doesnt necessarily means they will able to take the most logical right action, decision making of high intelligent is veyr often impaired by a fucked up emotional states leading to mental ilness and multitude of addictions.
> 
> ...



high iq from brain injury and birth trauma induced autistic savantism isn't desirable. high iq due to superior genetics is much different. people in the latter category never have any of the strange neurosis of faggots like tesla. they just keep excelling in life like donald trump


----------



## stressftw (Oct 27, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> high iq from brain injury and birth trauma induced autistic savantism isn't desirable. high iq due to superior genetics is much different. people in the latter category never have any of the strange neurosis of faggots like tesla. they just keep excelling in life like donald trump


That's interesting and does make sense. I have never heard of this distinction as everything looks like genetic predisposition either way. Do you have access to any paper study that back it up?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 28, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> there's a lot of categories to the prize. you can get a prize for literature or peace if you have average or low iq like obama.


Obama wasn't low IQ. He easily IQ mogged at least 75% of the population


----------

